# RER (navigation) iPhone update from Chrysler



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

http://www.chrysler.com/en/owners/quality/rer/

If you follow the link on this site, you can request an update DVD for your RER radio - sent free - from Chrysler. I entered my Routan VIN and it worked.


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

If you follow the link you provided, and switch to the 430N (RBZ), you can download an owners manual for those SE/SEL vans without NAV. 

When I called the number Volkswagen provided with the van for an owner's manual, Chrysler sent me a paper 430N manual, and a paper owners manual for the 2011 Town & Country. 

To this day, I still do not know if a paper owner's manual is available for the 2011 Routan.


----------

